# Need some advice on my latest project...



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A little while back I got a brainstorm for a couple good ideas. Remember those bikes from the hotwheels Motocross race sets? They had narrow cliffhanger chassis hiding under a tan blank attached to the bikes front wheel. I had a few and ebayed off the blank pieces THEN got the idea of painting them black and attaching a police helicopter to one using about a 3 inch stalk. Then I thought a nice flying saucer would be perfect for the other one for a little area 51 abduction action. 

Trouble is, I havent been able to find a good lightweight plastic version of either in the right size. Any suggestions? There are plenty of model helicopters on the 'Bay but none give the actual dimensions so Im not sure what Id be buying.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hmm, maybe some 1/72 plastic kit will do...???*

Hi there,

most toy helicopters are metal diecast (or have at least many metal parts) and are probably too heavy for your project.

But there are quite a few 1/72 plastic kits available - just do a google picture search like I did and find lots of kits - here´s a small selection of what might fit your needs:




























I don´t know what particular model you´re looking for, but I love the idea of your project! Somehow weird, but COOL!!! Good luck! :thumbsup: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Check out Lost In Space stuff from JL.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Go for it!

Great theme!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

How about some blimp races? That would be hilarious.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a feeling you guys would like this idea. 

Claus, those 1/72 scale kits are what Im seeing on the 'bay. But do you know the approximate dimensions of the completed models? What Im after is the bubble-canopy Bell helicopter, preferably already in police trim.

VJ--Saw some of those, but isnt that all diecast? Im thinking for the flying saucer I can prolly scratch build that one since it doesnt need to be modeled after anything particular.

Kraz--Nice idea, actually. Ive seen starwars speeder bikes, that one might work too...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey what a cool idea...slot Copters and slot Saucers! Can't wait to see what you come up with. 

Just an idea but, what if you had a white Ford Bronco slot car, with a short stick of clear plastic tubing leaning back at a slight angle, attached to a Police helicopter to simulate pursuit. lol

Oh and if that works could you like have a UFO with a light beam shining down chasing some country bumpkins in an old beat up pickup truck with guys holding shotguns? Har...Then just send them to me please.

Close encounters of the slot car kind, Bob...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually I think I scored my copter. Its a little small scale-wise, but its the bell looking thing. Found it at K-mart for like $10. It has a motorized base and an arm that allows it to fly in a circle using a shaft that runs in the center of the arm. Kind of a fancy skill crane. But the white bronco as the pursued vehicle is a good idea.

Bob, I actually thought that maybe attaching a neo magnet on the bottom of the saucer (once its built) and mount it to the chassis cover with a swiveling arm. Id have an open top Jeep be the chased vehicle, then Id make a removeable driver with a steel head. A little abduction and anal probing action! Now if I can just find a way to make it so that when the driver is taken from the jeep, it breaks the circuit to the motor and stops the jeep, since it couldnt drive on its own. 

And if anyone from Mattel is watching this thinking that'd make a kickass novelty set (Area 51 Attack!) then I want royalties!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about the mini Star Wars vehicles? Most are total plastic and could make for some interesting items!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just an update on this one, the McGrath bikes came in today and I removed the actual dirt bikes, leaving the plain slugs for the chassis to sit under. I think I have my UFO nailed down also, and its gonna look SWEET! And also, I thought of another twist to add onto the UFO slot that I had thought was impossible to pull off, only to find that the stuff I need is with a certain star wars figure Im hunting down. More to come...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> How about the mini Star Wars vehicles? Most are total plastic and could make for some interesting items!
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


I have some MicroMachines podracers that are now attached to gear-clamps on TJ chassis. I blacked out the wheels and the chassis are nearly invisable as they jet around the track. The Podracers seem to hover as they go.
Great fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Just an idea but, what if you had a white Ford Bronco slot car, with a short stick of clear plastic tubing leaning back at a slight angle, attached to a Police helicopter to simulate pursuit. lol


You'd want to hook this set-up to a voltage regulator, and cut back the 'juice' quite a bit, so it could be a loooooonnnnnng, slooooooooowwww pursuit.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hey Joe 

Do you have some pic the the Pod racers? That is a neat idea I would love to see some pics


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Just an update on this one, the McGrath bikes came in today and I removed the actual dirt bikes, leaving the plain slugs for the chassis to sit under. I think I have my UFO nailed down also, and its gonna look SWEET! And also, I thought of another twist to add onto the UFO slot that I had thought was impossible to pull off, only to find that the stuff I need is with a certain star wars figure Im hunting down. More to come...


I can't wait to see some pics!:woohoo:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Finally some real progress on these ideas which have been 'floating around for quite a while! I had the bases from the dirt bikes sanded down a while back but rainy damp Oregon winters dont allow painting. Today I got all inspired when I scored a couple gems in the Matchbox aisle. Neither is really all that related to the original projects, but close. 

Also a while back, I scored 2 of those Harry potter figures which use a similar base to the dirtbikes. These babies were new, mint and never run--I payed a whopping $10.50 for both, and that was including shipping! Turns out they work a LOT better than the bike pieces since theyre perfectly smooth chassis covers with a little clear post towards the rear of each supporting the 'flying' figures and they're even removeable from the chassis, using a male and female half-moon peg hole. Its a genius design for doing something like this.

The 'copter is mocked up fairly crudely for now. It uses the original dirtbike base since Id been messing with it for a while. Naturally the handling is a bit dicey since its so high off the ground. And thats even using O-ring fronts and lo-pro silicones out back to get the magnets down close to the rails for maximum traction. I still need to work out a better mount (will prolly use one of the harry potter bases for this one) and something better for the rotor since thats a lotta mass way up high. 

The spacepod was part of matchbox car pack #1. The gold paint is baffling since we all know that every self respecting spacecraft is silver. But thats what paint is for. It too sits a bit high and will need a re-mounting, and I dont like the mine-sweeper looking thing on the nose. Dremel time. The clear post already had a screw in the top end of it, and the pod has a little section towards the back that screws in, with plenty of room for a quickie drill and screw mount to the post. Tentatively mounted to the chassis cover in less than 5 minutes. 

The dragon was in another matchbox pack and I think having that dude flying around my track chasing something would rock! Whoever has Godzilla on his layout (BobCH?) would probably like this one! Dunno exactly how Ill mount him, but I mentioned a twist on the UFO idea a few posts back, and I think I can adapt the same thing to this dude. 

I still plan to do the Abducto-Matic flying saucer too. Ive got some round pieces creatively scavenged in order to scratch build it, but right now its still a rough idea and a pile of bits so theres nothing worth taking pics of just yet.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Crud. Pics didnt take on that one. Take 2:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:lol:

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kewl...nice to see dreams come true!*

grungerockjeepe,

Now this kinda stuff is Kewl to see...you did it man and thanks for Sharron! FAR OUT! Yeah the Red Dragon is nice and the UFO is way outta this world. lol

Helecopter...yeah you busted punk as the spot light ) just imagine at this point ) shines down on Mr. criminal can't run fast enough guy...har

Bob...nice to see others with way out ho dreams also...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Jeeper!

Do you get enough windage to spin the chopper blades?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comps guys! These arent even close to done, but its major progress. 

Bob, that little space pod isnt the UFO I had in mind. Ive got plans for a classic roswell type flying saucer. 

Ya know, I just remembered that as a kid I had a handful of micromachines star wars spacecraft. If I had a lot more of these, and some of the right SW ships like Vader's TIE fighter vs Lukes X-Wing as well as the podracing stuff and the speeder bikes, I could excite a lot of star wars nerds out there!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey GRJ,
You could put neo traction mags and not worry about weather the chopper was plastic, metal, or lead. You could mount a battle ship on it and install some blackcats or cherry bombs! Hey, we could run them underwater in the pool with subs, and shooting torpedoes!!!! We could run them through the woods and hunt dear with them!!!!!!!!! Okay, okay, I don't mean to be sarcastic, or rude, and I haven't been smokin anything. I just have to keep a leash on my imagination. lol


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill--It barely gets spinning, but I doubt its from the wind, prolly more from going around the curves. Im thinking of using a piece of round lexan to simulate spinning blades and to get the weight down lower. 

nTX-- Good imagination! I might yet try neos at some point. Thing is, the motors on these are already de-tuned. I swapped out the guts entirely on the Potter ones since they were total slugs. They scream now but tricky in the curves so neos might be the way to go so long as I swap em all out. 


Im also working on what the 'mates' to these'll be. Im thinking a rodded out criminal Javelin for the cop chopper to chase, a van decoed in ufo and alien enthusiast graphics for the saucer, a Jeep for the dragon, and for the space pod, maybe an MP hummer or blazer or something.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The man with the plan...*

grunge,

Wow...sounds like you got this all planed out....

An A-10 Warthog with those cool smiley teeth would be cool also but, what airplane would you use to put in front of it? Dog fight baby!!

Bob...Like your ideas man...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This stuff is great!*

I needed a laugh tonite!
Thanks!
And keep the ideas coming!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

really thinking outside the box, or should I say on top of the box.


----------

